# Scrubbed my skin too much now red



## blahblah900 (Mar 2, 2007)

So yesterday i washed my skin like minimum 10 times within 1 hr because of me not getting my makeup on correctly. I use makeup b/c i have a lot of red/brown marks but I cant do makeup correctly. So i had to keep washing it off with purpose cleanser and do it over and over. My face looks real red now. It looks like I scrubbed face way too harshly.

When i look at mirron now, It sort of even looks crazy red and looks like i have lot of acne. I only have a couple of pimples but lot of red marks/brown marks. I am using aloe vera gel to help calm the redness.

So, is aloe vera gel my best bet now to calm the redness? I tried aspinrin mask which works great on a normal day for me. However since i irritated my skin real bad yesterday , aspirin mask makes my skin even MORE redder than now. When i mean red, i mean like rudolph the redness reindeer red.

What should i do? Stay with fruit of earth aloe vera gel? Anyone know how long this redness can last whoever went through this situation b4 of cleansing your skin too harshly? I will never wash my face too harshly ever again.

Thx for anyhelp.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 2, 2007)

you probably washed it too many times. try a toner, or a thermal water spray if you have one. and moisturise your skin. i don't think it will last more than a few days, just give some time to your skin to find its natural balance again.

drink water too, it will help.


----------



## cml (Mar 2, 2007)

Try hydrocortisone topical cream, it'll relieve some of the redness and burning if you have any.:smile:


----------



## sheil2009 (Mar 3, 2007)

i also suggest hydrocortisone, and just lay off the skincare crap for a while. I believe that a good deal of people with bad skin can attribute it to overuse of irritating skincare products. You only need to cleanse and tone twice a day, and overusing facial treatments with AHAs, BHAs, skin bleaching agents, or other harsh agents will only make your facial skin worse


----------



## Aprill (Mar 3, 2007)

I suggest you use a toner


----------



## blahblah900 (Mar 3, 2007)

i have murad hydrating toner. I am currently using aloe vera gel only now because it says it helps irritating sunburn skin. Any toners specifically the names you would recommend?


----------



## starduzt (Mar 3, 2007)

i think you can try aloe vera first to soothe it.. i'm not sure if toners would be okie to use.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hydrocortisone cream is widely available in drugstores and should help. But, aloe vera gel should help soothe your skin as well. Plus...like what was said already, drink lots of water. You dried your skin out and irritated it, hydration will help it.


----------



## blahblah900 (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok i m drinking water. But the aloe vera gel I am using makes my skin peel ? Looks like my skin is peeling a little because of the aloe. Any reason for this?thx for asking my questions. Really appreciate it.


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 3, 2007)

ouch, I've read a few girls recomend toner, but It was thinking, wouldn't it sting or irritate the skin? just curious since toner always makes my skin sting a little specially after a face scrub.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 3, 2007)

usually there's thermal water in my toner, so no i don't think it would sting :kopfkratz:

if the aloe vera gel makes your skin peel, i suggest you stop using it until your skin is back to normal. in these cases i tend to put sunburns cream on my face (lol, i don't go out after, but i find it useful).


----------



## niksaki (Mar 3, 2007)

I would go with the cream as the girls suggested already and maybe aloe but thats about it..i personally wouldnt put toner on my face if it was that irritated. toner always seems to irritate me anyway lol good luck!

Nic


----------



## blonde65 (Mar 4, 2007)

I think you're on the right lines with what you are already doing. If in future you want to play with your makeup try using baby wipes but even they will make your skin sore if you use them too often. I'm sure you've learnt your lesson, we've all done stuff like that and It'll clear up soon.


----------



## bodyandsoul (Mar 4, 2007)

Do not use a toner. Most toners have alcohol in them which will be drying and irritating. The aloe vera sounded like a good idea - but since your skin is peeling I would stop using that too. You may want to visit a health food store and purchase organic Calendula Flower Extract. It is an excellent anti-inflammatory and is great for irritated skin. Patchouli Leaf Oil also works on inflammed skin conditions.

It sounds like you have sensitive skin. Going forward I would use an organic skin care line (certified) with no chemicals or synthetics. Use a soothing formulation and I think you will have less problems with your skin. An organic line with herb and flower extract may help to reduce some of the red and brown marks.

I am a big believer in organic skin care - I use it and it works!


----------



## monniej (Mar 4, 2007)

your skin may be peeling from the over stimulation rather than the aloe gel. i would suggest not trying too many products or procedures to correct the problem because you may be causing your skin to over compensate. be very gentle and use as few products as possible until the redness subsides. dermalogica makes a hydrating mask that is wonderful for soothing distressed skin. let us know how your skin is improving and what you decided to use. i hope it's better soon!


----------



## chinadoll (Mar 19, 2007)

Buy hydrocortizone with Aloe vera gel. Both will work. Stop using aspirin masks and harsh toners while it heals.


----------

